# Seiko 6139 Pogue - Gold dial



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

With a big birthday approaching and some spare cash (and permission to spend it :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: ) now is the time to look for my dream watch - a Seiko Pogue.

I would love to own one of these but am not experienced enough to go looking elsewhere so just testing the water to see if there's anything available.


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

There is a lovely example here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172299895408


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

Still looking


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Still seems to be a few on ebay at around the £450 mark... I'm sure you get plenty of advice if you post one you're looking at up here :thumbsup:


----------

